# Live cameara Led



## Brittain Adams (Sep 2, 2017)

I love this software and have set up a four camera studio with ethernet cameras.

I want an LED to light up above the live camera which is being recorded.

I can not see how this is possible.


----------



## lebaston100 (Sep 8, 2017)

The obs-websocket plugin sends event data when scenes are switched active.
https://github.com/Palakis/obs-websocket
Depending on you camera setup you could get a few Raspberry Pi Zero W with a led connected that runs a python script which connects to the obs-websocket plugin and just listens for the SwitchScenes and PreviewSceneChanged events.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 8, 2017)

For the sake of googling, this feature in general is referred to as tally lights.


----------



## Brittain Adams (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks that is a solution I will try.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 14, 2017)

To be clear, OBS currently doesn't support this at this time.


----------



## DynamoBen (Oct 25, 2017)

I found this thread because I was thinking about adding OBS support to my opensource WIFI tally light project. Not sure if it would work for you but might be worth a look.


----------



## nonameNorSurname (Jan 28, 2018)

http://boprograms.eu/obsTally/


----------



## WuGGu (Sep 30, 2018)

nonameNorSurname said:


> http://boprograms.eu/obsTally/



Great Work! Would it be possible to address more scenes. Or even better to address the Sources? So every scene which uses the camera activate the tally light.
We use combinations like two active cameras. One for the table, one for the faces.

But still thanks for the good work.


----------



## swin66 (Nov 5, 2018)

nonameNorSurname said:


> http://boprograms.eu/obsTally/



I'm guessing it's a dot net program and so will only work on a PC?  If so, are you able to share the code so it may be converted to be able ti run on a mac?


----------



## lebaston100 (Nov 6, 2018)

I made a tally tool that runs in the web browser even on a phone: https://github.com/lebaston100/OBSliveTally
Supports watching sources and stream status and not just scenes.


----------



## swin66 (Nov 7, 2018)

Looks good, but I'm struggling to get the OBSRemote running on my Mac. Any ideas? I've installed the package as per the instructions on https://github.com/Palakis/obs-websocket/releases - all seemed to go ok, but I don't see an option in OBS (or elsewhere) to enable or configure the remote functionality


----------



## swin66 (Nov 7, 2018)

I managed to get unofficial 4.5 version to work when I also updated OBS to the latest version


----------



## maxWDE (Dec 11, 2018)

WuGGu said:


> Great Work! Would it be possible to address more scenes. Or even better to address the Sources? So every scene which uses the camera activate the tally light.
> We use combinations like two active cameras. One for the table, one for the faces.
> 
> But still thanks for the good work.



Did the program run for you? We do not get it to work. The websocket plugin is running (as it is working with other apps like the remote control). The arduino program standalone can succesfully be tested via the console, however, when we run the tally light .net program, it is not working at all... Are we missing something?

@*nonameNorSurname *Is the source code available somewhere?


----------



## peterjdej (Mar 21, 2019)

I have made a tally light with a Raspberry Pi.
https://github.com/peterfdej/OBSpiTally


----------



## salminho (May 15, 2019)

Could this design be used to the lesser expensive LED strips instead of the Total Control Lighting RGB LED pixels? Thank You!


----------



## nonameNorSurname (Aug 31, 2019)

WuGGu said:


> Great Work! Would it be possible to address more scenes. Or even better to address the Sources? So every scene which uses the camera activate the tally light.
> We use combinations like two active cameras. One for the table, one for the faces.
> 
> But still thanks for the good work.





swin66 said:


> I'm guessing it's a dot net program and so will only work on a PC?  If so, are you able to share the code so it may be converted to be able ti run on a mac?





maxWDE said:


> Did the program run for you? We do not get it to work. The websocket plugin is running (as it is working with other apps like the remote control). The arduino program standalone can succesfully be tested via the console, however, when we run the tally light .net program, it is not working at all... Are we missing something?
> 
> @*nonameNorSurname *Is the source code available somewhere?




I'm really sorry for being so terrible comunity member. I've been quite busy, and haven't checked this forum since March 2018. I updated my page with a project files today. Modify and share as you wish. As one of you said, it is really a .NET app, and only runs on Windows. I don't run Windows on any of my computers anymore, so I'm not gonna be able to mantain this project even in future. If I'll have time during upcoming months I'll try to make a similar app in python. And I forgot to mention, that this app is not only for tally, but also for using arduino as a little "panel" for cutting scenes (that is also the reason it doesn't have more that 4 scenes (I only used Arduino UNO that doesn't have more pins)). I just didn't have time to make any documentation for this functionality, but you may figure it out from source codes of last version. Sorry for ignoring your reactions again.


----------



## mkeathley (Jun 23, 2020)

I have written a python script that runs as a service and displays tally light status on a specific camera.









						GitHub - mrkeathley/obs-pi-tally: OBS Tally Lights using Raspberry Pi
					

OBS Tally Lights using Raspberry Pi. Contribute to mrkeathley/obs-pi-tally development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




In our use case we wanted lights attached to a specific camera that might appear in multiple scenes. So this accomplishes that. Hope this helps anyone needing the same thing.

Here is an image from my testing setup using a Pi4: https://imgur.com/TWroxMK We are using Raspberry Pi Zero W devices attached to the cameras in installation.


----------

